# My Poor Little Mylo...



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yesterday me and my bf thought we would take mylo out somewhere different for his daily walk, it was nice and sunny and i had finished work early! so we decides to just drive out the forest way and find somewhere, we drove around for a good hr looking for somewhere but we just kept going down small narrow country lanes, we started getting bored of driving so decided to head back home, on the way back we found a place called "WHITLEY WOODS" looked good so we pulled in and off we went.Mylo was acting very strange with his tail tucked down under his bum and creeping really low to the ground like something wasnt right! I thought to myself thats really weird as he usually is running around happy exploring. after walking through the forest and returning back to the car we headed home, on the way out of the forest i noticed the smallest "NO Dogs" sign, but just thought oh well nobody said anything!!

Gets to my bf, sitting there watching tv and mylo keeps itching, he lays there to go to sleep then keeps twitching! i immidiatly think "FLEA" so grab him and search through him but nothing apart from to very small ticks! which he must have picked up from that day! i get rid of them and think nothing of it. Then later that eveining we took him to go pee, then settles for bed and i turn outt he light, all i can hear is mylo rubbing and rolling around the floor. Which he never does he is usually good and settles down. I turn the light on and his whole muzzle and eyes have swallon up, at this point im like panicing soo bad, i grab him like whats the matter and see the end of his willy is red and swallon too and his balls where blood red. I dash home crying and get my dad to call the vet, me and my mum rush him up there, and it turns out he had an illergic reaction to something but we dont know what!! he had to have an injection, and as it was late 12pm it ended up costing me £130 which is about $260. which i will claim back from my insurance!! but least i knew he was ok!! 
After spending the whole night worrying and watching mylo trying to settle i remembered seeing a sign while walking thru the woods saying something like "You are permitted from picking the fungi in these areas", so i think it was some kind of fungi which irritated his skin or something. Poor little thing he looked soo sad, his skin is red and rashy at the moment and his balls still red, but swelling has gone down!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Oh NO poor poor Milo.

What a shame, bless.

How is he now after the injection?


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

The swelling has gone, and he seems fine, his skin looks sore and it looks like natt bites all over him, im going to give him a bath in a second to try and sooth and calm it down! i feel so bad though i should have knew something was up when he was acting weird the second we got out the car!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

You wasn't to know Sam, I am sure he will be back to normal soon.
Yes a bath might help, does he need no more treatment?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

poor mylo hope he recovers soon


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

No the Vet just said this injection will help stop the itching of it and help the swelling go down, the rest will go on its own. I did take some piccys of his swelling il try and post them..


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Ok then....
I bet it is driving him mad, we all know what its like to get one bite...
Give hime a big kiss from me xxxx


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

Piccys arent that great as i 4got to put the flash on, but u can see were the swelling is!!


----------



## Emilyyy (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh my, the poor thing:[


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Awwww, poooor guy  I really hope he feels better soon.


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh the poor baby, you must have been frantic. I'm sure he is feeling much better. Keep us posted.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

hows he doing now?


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi everyone thanks for all your nice words, mylo is doing well i think bathing him helped alot, his red rash/bumps on his skin have gone down but not completely gone and his bits are still a bit red but its much better than it was, im keeping a close eye on him..


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

good to hear he is a little better


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Poor baby! What a terrible thing for him. Glad he's feeling better.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for the up-date....glad he's improving..


----------



## trinadoo (Sep 11, 2006)

poor little thing. glad you acted quickly. It could have been a tragedy.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Poor little Mylo, I'm glad everything worked out okay for him!
It must have been such a scary time for you.


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah it was really scary, He is my first dog so whenever anything happens i jus panic and start crying lol.... hes fully recovered now his rash and everything has all gone, thank god!! x


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

POOR GUY! Good thing he has a good mom.


----------

